# Utility knife



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

I normally carry a folding utility knife in my pocket as my normal everyday carry. But when I need to do something particularly hard I like a full size knife that can take the beating. For example, stripping 600MCM cable in the cold, or maybe cutting away some plaster to make the hole a bit bigger to fit what you need.

My typical Stanley had the quick change button on the side so the blade could be changed quickly, but the blade ended up coming out, it became a bit too dangerous. The non-quick change types are a plain since you need to use a screwdriver to take it apart and it takes time.

I was wondering what you guys preferred? I see that Stanley has a Fatmax that might hold up better than their normal knife. I also see Milwaukee has a quick change offering.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Do not get the Milwaukee. I used it for stripping 500's and the blade comes out on it's own. It is the worst knife ever made. Either a get a fixed blade or the Lenox retractable knife. I beat it up and it stays together day in and day out.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had the yellow Fat Max knife you posted, but it's a piece of junk so I went back to the good old fashioned Stanley 99 retractable. I've tried a bunch of different designs and styles but I just like the 99 the best.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Do not get the Milwaukee. I used it for stripping 500's and the blade comes out on it's own. It is the worst knife ever made. Either a get a fixed blade or the Lenox retractable knife. I beat it up and it stays together day in and day out.


Ok, so you had the same problem with the Milwaukee that I had with the Stanley, good to know.

Which Lenox do you recommend? I like Lenox, I have no problem purchasing one if it'll work. 

Is this the one?


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have had the greenlee retractable knife for 3 hears. Other than taping the blade storage compartment shut I haven't had a single issue with it. A little lithium grease sprayed into the slide action now and then doesn't hurt. Overall: 9/10


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I had the yellow Fat Max knife you posted, but it's a piece of junk so I went back to the good old fashioned Stanley 99 retractable. I've tried a bunch of different designs and styles but I just like the 99 the best.


I like that model too, but when you get one knick in the blade you have to get out the screwdriver and open it up, but watch that you don't drop the screw while dealing with the two handles and all the extra blades inside. I was hoping for a quick change that actually worked.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have had the greenlee retractable knife for 3 hears. Other than having to tape the blade storage compartment shut to keep it shut. I haven't had a single issue with it. A little lithium grease sprayed into the slide action now and then doesn't hurt. Overall: 9/10


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Current said:


> I was hoping for a quick change that actually worked.


I think the quick change retractable design is fundamentally flawed. I have never owned one yet where the blade stayed in place. I just got so sick of that happening and with the obvious danger involved, I went back to the old fashioned knives that use the screw.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my knife of choice. Cheap, tough, no quick change crap.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the one I use, I've had it for at least 3 years now. It gets used on everything from stripping 750 to cutting open cardboard boxes.










http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=RETRACTABLE&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=10-810&SDesc=QuickSlide%26%23153%3B+Pocket+Knife

I love it. I actually lost it and bought another one, then found my lost one a week later. I still have both, one for my work tools and one for my home tools. The blade changes easy with no tools, but it does not store blades in the handle, which is A-OK with me. After lots of use and beating it up it still retracts smoothly and holds the blade securely in place. It is suprisingly heavy for it's size, it's not plastic it's all metal. If I lost or broke mine, I'd go buy another, again.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I have always liked the yellow olfa knives they have always performed well for any task, I always carry a Klein sheepsfoot knife for stripping wire when one is not useable the other one is.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes that is the Lenox knife. The only problem that may occur over time is that the gold nose piece may become loose only when the knife is opened to grab a new blade from storage. Other then that the knife is an animal. I love it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I keep a classic Stanley 99E that was my grandfathers stamped USA in my toolbox for actually work and recently aquired an irwin folding knife that I keep on my belt for using in a pinch like when we take delivarys or other misc stuff.

I have picked up the milwaukee knife posted earlier twice and walked around with it browsing at other things but always ended up putting it back, its just too big for me, if they had the folding one I would have grabbed it, primarily just because I like milwaukee and like red, no other reason :whistling2:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> This is the one I use, I've had it for at least 3 years now. It gets used on everything from stripping 750 to cutting open cardboard boxes.


I have the same knife. I carry it everyday clipped to my pocket. A couple of weeks ago I thought I'd lost it and was going to buy another one, but then I found it. If I did lose it, I would definitely buy another one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been in the trade for 30 years and have never found a frequent use for a razor knife. I think of sheet rock and carpet guys when I see them.
I have a small blade Klein pocket knife I keep sharp and carry at all times. I used it for everything including our typical use to strip cords and cables. I think digging into a cord or cable with a razor knife is asking for trouble, the blades are very inconsistent and dull out very quick. High Carbon steel for me............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I have been in the trade for 30 years and have never found a frequent use for a razor knife. I think of sheet rock and carpet guys when I see them.


 I use a knife more than any other tool, that's why I keep a folding one on me. The benefit of a utility knife is that I always have a sharp blade and don't have to waste time sharpening it.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

I have always used the klein cable splicers knife. I just have never been able to trust a razor knife. I use it on #8 to 750. Blade is strong and fixed and handle is rubber coated.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

A lot of the guys at work like those folding razors for whatever reason. I think they're a hassle because you can't fold away the blade quickly with one hand, so I often see them setting them down with the blade out.

I own a stanley like the fatmax. Probably the same knife just less money without the fatmax name. It's held up well.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think I'd know what to do without my old school Stanley razor knifes. How else do you strip romex in boxes? Must do it somehow.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought the Ideal 35-287 Lineman's Jack knife this spring and really like it for skinning 1/0 and up. I was surprised to see it is made in the USA. It came really sharp and stays that way with a little touching up with crock sticks once in a while.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nrp3 said:


> I don't think I'd know what to do without my old school Stanley razor knifes. How else do you strip romex in boxes? Must do it somehow.


*****.


----------



## Tonynose188 (Jul 4, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I had the yellow Fat Max knife you posted, but it's a piece of junk


Completely agree the fat max line is usually pretty durable but on this razor the blade pulls out, won't retract because a little sheetrock dust got in it or it will lock in the open positive and cut up your pouch.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> *****.


Hack.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

This is what I use. IMO the best thing, you don't have to mess with changing/buying blades, it sharpens very easy and holds a edge great. Like others have said, I don't trust the strength of razor blades.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

How about the FatMax Xtreme twinblade knife? ... any word on the quality?


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my utility knife.. I mostly just do Teck cable, almost every day, and controls.. Might as well have something cool..


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

kevmanTA said:


> This is my utility knife.. I mostly just do Teck cable, almost every day, and controls.. Might as well have something cool..


That's a nice ka-nife! What is it, I can't make it out, looks like buck?


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

love my craftsman


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

jza said:


> Hack.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

anonymousbikes said:


> This is what I use. IMO the best thing, you don't have to mess with changing/buying blades, it sharpens very easy and holds a edge great. Like others have said, I don't trust the strength of razor blades.


How much was that


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

gold said:


>


I'm not a hack, I'm a troll. Idiot.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

DMILL said:


> How much was that


I don't really recall, I bought it couple years ago, but I wanna say around $10-$15.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

anonymousbikes said:


> I don't really recall, I bought it couple years ago, but I wanna say around $10-$15.


Id like to get one, how would i do that


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

DMILL said:


> Id like to get one, how would i do that


http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ves KNIVES-POCKET KN-LTWGTLCKBK/Product/44004

That is the direct link to it through klein tools, but I'm sure you could find it cheaper on the web or eBay


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

anonymousbikes said:


> http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Lightweight%20Lockback%20Knives%20KNIVES-POCKET%20KN-LTWGTLCKBK/Product/44004
> 
> That is the direct link to it through klein tools, but I'm sure you could find it cheaper on the web or eBay


Thanks!!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I like the Stanley knives best. They have a range of types and designs for all uses. I use a belt knife for heavy insulation on underground armoured cable though.

Utility knives in the UK are called. - STANLEY KNIVES irrespective of the manufacturer. Just like a vacuum cleaner is called a HOOVER etc.

Frank


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Thinking about this thread, I looked at a Stanley this morning. It said "Made in the USA with global parts".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Motorwinder said:


> Thinking about this thread, I looked at a Stanley this morning. It said "Made in the USA with global parts".


Which basically means all the components are foreign and it was assembled and packaged here by minimum wage or menial wage earners.


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Which basically means all the components are foreign and it was assembled and packaged here by minimum wage or menial wage earners.


True. I even looked in my Snap-On catalog. Made in China


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Which basically means all the components are foreign and it was assembled and packaged here by minimum wage or menial wage earners.


I'm sure the price of it wouldn't go up if it was assembled and packaged by someone making ...$20? $25? $35? What would be an appropriate wage for that work?

I view most of those 'razor' knives like I view the blades that go in them. Grab one, use till it doesn't work anymore, then grab another one. I'm currently on one from HD that has held up for around 7 months.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Have any of you used this:







I saw it today. I have a 2 in 1 knife with a half serrated blade. i don't like those when I'm stripping wire. I might try this on out.


----------



## BestMan (Jun 19, 2011)

daddymack said:


> Have any of you used this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes bought it used it once got rid of it. The razor falls out very easily.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

daddymack said:


> Have any of you used this:
> I saw it today. I have a 2 in 1 knife with a half serrated blade. i don't like those when I'm stripping wire. I might try this on out.


I picked this bahco up today, all stamped steel, seems like good quality.


----------



## wordnz (Oct 23, 2010)

What shop did you get that Bahco knife from? (I'm from NZ too  )


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Mitre 10 mega mate


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

chewy said:


> I picked this bahco up today, all stamped steel, seems like good quality.


I like the looks of that. It have any type of a case that came with it? I'll have to look and see if I can finagle my way into getting one to the states.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Nah it just came with a belt clip attached to it.


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

crazy electrician said:


> I have always used the klein cable splicers knife. I just have never been able to trust a razor knife. I use it on #8 to 750. Blade is strong and fixed and handle is rubber coated.


Like this one?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jefro said:


> Like this one?


Holly crap, you've abused that knife. I've never owned one long enough to get to that point, I tend to lose them long before that.

But yeah, based on how many guys I see using that knife up here, I'd say its a damned safe bet to say that's the kind he's talking about...

...though I really much preferred the ones with the red handles they made years ago.


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

Ehh, it's not as bad as it looks. It still stays pretty sharp for a couple of days at a time. I used it to cut open a half-empty can of pipe dope today, thats why it looks like I got toothpaste all over it. Have had it forever, though, it really is the only one I ever use!


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

Jefro said:


> Like this one?


Yep.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I always used to use a retractable olfa until the blade snapped and I had a close call after that day I hated razor knives and I invested in a high quality knife fairly pricey but it is worth it for safety and how sharp it is without being a razor. It's a leather man e33L and I fricken love it!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

In my experiences (most general construction, framing) but I like the basic, no frills, boring Stanley 99E. Simple, no moving parts to break, and reliable. Plus, if you lose it, it's not $20 down the drain.


----------



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

I just bought the new knife from dewalt and I have to say I'm very impressed so far!!!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

What do you sharpen your Klein razor knife with?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Check your local laws, this is what I carry...


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Ahayek said:


> I just bought the new knife from dewalt and I have to say I'm very impressed so far!!!


What kind? How much? Post pics please!


----------



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

It was about $13.00


----------



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of it


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahayek said:


> Here's a pic of it


That uses the same type of blade retention as the Milwaukee, which I am not a fan of.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

60 posts on a utility knife---wow... I guess it is caused they are so varied. I carry a small utility knife to cut boxes etc. I like a real knife for stripping wire.


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

jza said:


> What do you sharpen your Klein razor knife with?


Chunka concrete...


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Check your local laws, this is what I carry...


Lookin' a little too new-I prefer the aged patina...


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is the one I'm using right now. Had a Husky one for a few years but it fell out of my pouch a few months ago and I've come to the conclusion that it will not be found.  This one is solid. Never had a problem with the blade falling out, folds easily, looks great, light and $7.99.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> This is the one I'm using right now. Had a Husky one for a few years but it fell out of my pouch a few months ago and I've come to the conclusion that it will not be found.  This one is solid. Never had a problem with the blade falling out, folds easily, looks great, light and $7.99.


That's the original blade retention design. It's tried and true.

I have had good luck with this design as well:









I have been using this knife for a couple years now. As long as you keep your thumb away from the button the blade will never come out.


----------

